# Advice for New MB+CPU+RAM+Cabinet



## indiandude (May 18, 2014)

Hi friends need some advice. I have decided to upgrade some of the components of my system.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: It would be used for gaming. Which includes FPS's and Racing Games. Dont mind RTS either . Ill also be doing some video encoding.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 37K Can stretch to 40k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes that's why Iam planning to go for K series.Will overclock in the future(6-7 months)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 8(Have a license)

5. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes I have a monitor which I will be keeping

6. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Ill be reusing my GPU,HDD's and SMPS(for now)

7. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:End of May(I can't wait  )

8. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Ill assemble it myself

9. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Pune and am open to bying ordering online

My Thoughts
CPU i5 4670k 17K
MB z87 Based (Need Advice) 10k MAX (Extra PCIE lanes not a requirement.Need good Overclockability. I like the Biostar Hifi W. Also any comments on the availability of z97)
Ram 2x4 GB 6k MAX (Gskill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL Need Advice)
Cabinet (Phantom 410 6K Suggestions Welcome)


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Advice for New MB CPU RAM Cabinet*

Fill these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## indiandude (May 20, 2014)

Also do you guys have any Idea when the z97 chipset motherboards will be available in India. Can see the MSI z97 listed in a couple of places but not others.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 20, 2014)

Which GPU and SMPS do you have?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 20, 2014)

and mention the monitor too...


----------



## indiandude (May 21, 2014)

I have a MSI 6850 Cyclone edition
SMPS is a Corsair 450VS (Will change in the future when I get to overclocking the system)
I currently game at 1440x900.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4670k -16000,
Gigabyte Z87-D3H -9500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz -5600, 
NZXT Phantom 410 -6500.
TOTAL -37,600.

As for the PSU get Antec VP550P -3600.


----------



## indiandude (May 21, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4670k -16000,
> Gigabyte Z87-D3H -9500,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz -5600,
> NZXT Phantom 410 -6500.
> TOTAL -37,600.


Iam a little confused regarding the Mobo actually.There are a lot of z87 based options for 10k but i was thinking would it not be better to go for a z97 based board at this point in time.
Regarding RAM ill go for Vengeance or Ripjaws 1600 MHz depending on the availability.
I am pretty much satisfied by the choice of other components.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

you can get  asus grpyhon.


----------



## joshuac (May 21, 2014)

indiandude said:


> Iam a little confused regarding the Mobo actually.There are a lot of z87 based options for 10k but i was thinking would it not be better to go for a z97 based board at this point in time.



If you're planning to use haswell refresh then opt for the z97 because of the compatibility. Gigabyte z87-d3h is a fine choice under 10k.


----------



## indiandude (May 21, 2014)

The Gryphon is beyond my budget.
I will not be using the Haswell Refresh(Devils Canyon would interest me but I cant wait till then). I was keen about the z97 but the only usefull feature I can see is the (M2/SATA Express support). Also availability is a problem and I need to place the order by month end.
Now Regarding z87 all options are similarly specced.
Its a tossup between:-
MSI z87 g43 9k
Gigabyte z87-d3h 9.5K
Biostar Hifi z87W 9.5K(This has a few extra features. What to u guys say regarding Biostar ASS in india)
ASrock pro3/4 9.5K


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

Gigabyte z87-d3h 9.5K
Biostar ASS in india is BAD AFAIK.


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

Stay away from Biostar. Gigabyte and MSI are the way to go


----------



## sukiblr (Aug 10, 2014)

Good config. Biostar hi-f- Z97WE is now available in India. I think they launched it in July..maybe you should check with their resellers in your city.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4670k -16000,
Gigabyte Z87-D3H -9500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz -5600, 
NZXT Phantom 410 -6500,
Antec VP650P -3600.
TOTAL -41,200.


----------

